# Idee für Headbanner



## ouzoholic (8. Juni 2004)

Moin ich will grad ne Seite machen, die in 3 frames eingeteilt ist, wobei die Frames links und rechts nur in der hintergrundfarbe sind, also ist das mainwindo inklusive nav u.ä. zentriert. Die Farben sind in brau / Silber / Weiss / Gruen.
Im headbanner soll  moshY stehen.
Nur habe ich keine Idee wie ich das banner gestalten soll ( z.B.: oben links im banner Tentakeln o.ä.). Hat wer gute Ideen fuer eine Bannergestaltung ?
c.a. eine Breite von 700 pxl.


----------



## Consti (8. Juni 2004)

Frage, die da aufkommt wäre folgende:

Was soll mit der HP geschehen, bzw. was soll drauf usw.! Wenn sie fürs Mittelater ist, dann muss es anders ausehen, als wenn es um der Zukunft geht.

Also a bissle präziser Bitte!


----------



## prax (8. Juni 2004)

Also du nimmst ca. 10 Bilder (kleine natürlich) von dem Thema das du auf der Seite hast und dann packst du jedes auf eine eigene Ebene. Dann gehst du zu den Filtern/screenfilter/Banner und dort gibst du an wie groß das Banner sein soll und klickst auf "create banner" und wenn dir das nicht gefällt machst dus nochmal.

Nein Es war nur ein Jucks. Du solltest mal Seiten mit dem selben Thema suchen (   ) und dann siehst du eh wie das dort gestaltet ist. Und wenn du deine Fantasie anstregst dann fällt dir auch was für dich ein (oder Bearbeiten/Arbeitsfläche/Fantasieupload). 

Ich schreibe das nicht um dich hier lächerlich zu machen ich denke nur dass du nicht einfach etwas ins Forum schreibst und die Leute geben dir dann Tipps oder posten sogar Bilder und du hast eigentlich nichts gearbeitet (ausser vieleicht <img src="banner.jpg>).


----------



## d-minded (8. Juni 2004)

Mal ein paar allgemeine Tipps:

Du brauchst ein Thema. Was ist das Thema der HP? Um was geht es? 
Danach muss es natürlich zum Stil der HP passen. Technisch? Mittelalter? 

Je nach Thema und Stil musst du dann halt etwas kreativ sein. Was du beachten solltest ist, dass du die Farben der HP auch im Banner aufnimmst und das Banner nicht einfach oben hinklebst sondern etwas in die HP einbindest, mit Übergängen, Abgrenzungen etc.


----------

